
Show HN: Fast Open-source autograder for coding problems (Django) - arthtyagi
https://github.com/arthtyagi/judge
======
rmelhem
really nice man! yesterday I was wondering how to create an autograde for some
simple thing I want to do. and as a coincidence i'm just starting to learn
Django so I'll try to use it in my project. Thanks a lot!

